# ALL Industry related Members (sweeps, manufacturers, retailers, distributors)read this!



## webbie

Thanks for stopping by! Hopefully you will become one of the regulars here...

We have various benefits for industry members including free PR postings. However, in order to plan and implement our industry benefits we need to know who you are! Please start a conversation with webfish or email using the link below and give me your username (here) as well as your industry affiliation.

Please be sure to read the Forum Rules for Commercials Members:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/forum-rules-for-commercial-members/

Short and sweet part - forums posts or signatures are NOT the place to promote your business or your products. Those who wish to promote their products here or sponsor the site should contact me for a quote on our advertising programs. My email is webinfo@hearth.com

The "no commercial posts" rule extends to emails and private messages - you should not contact our members by either method in an attempt to sell them on your product UNLESS they start the conversation by sending you a PM or Email. Once such a contact is made and moving along, please take the conversation to your private email or phone.

If you ever get a hankering to promote your brand or other regional/national business on Hearth.com,  shoot me an email.


----------

